# Ravello or Treasure Dome?



## Dusty (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been looking for a larger humi that looks nice and have been lookin' at cheaphumidors imperfects. I had a question about space after seeing some pics of each on here.

So if anybody, from experience or not, could tell me which they think would hold more sticks please let me know. It's pretty much between these two (that is waiting until the treasure dome comes back onto the imperfects page):

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...-IMP&Category_Code=imperfects&Product_Count=1

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...0DL&Category_Code=MDHUMIDORS&Product_Count=20


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

Dusty,
I carry both of those units.
The are both pretty close in storage area. The Ravello has the accessories drawer underneath if that is something you like. The Ravello is listed at 300 cigars and the Treasure Dome is listed at 250. I think the Ravello is a little overstated, but depending on the size of the cigars you smoke, you should get between 200 - 250 in either one. They are very different as far as style, so a lot may depend on which one you think is nicer looking or would fit better wherever you decide to put it.
I cannot beat the imperfect prices, but I can give you 10% off either of these items from the price on my website if you are interested. 

Dave


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

wait till there is a havana foot locker
thats the one you want.. =] I know cuz i broke down and bought one 2 weeks ago


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

They're both quite nice...sorry, I'm not help at all


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

or... buy them both.. hehe


----------



## TitanVA (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the treasure dome and like it. I keep my singles in it and boxes in a tuppidor. No problems at all. You may want to check out the devil site, as they always seem to have it on there. I got mine off there for 110 and have seen them go as low as 97. I bought an imperfect for a work humidor and the back corner was smashed up pretty good. Still works great just not pretty.

Chris


----------



## dsabot (Jan 19, 2005)

r-ice said:


> wait till there is a havana foot locker
> thats the one you want.. =] I know cuz i broke down and bought one 2 weeks ago


There are three foot lockers online:

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=HUM-400FL-IMP


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

dsabot said:


> There are three foot lockers online:
> 
> http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...PROD&Store_Code=ch&Product_Code=HUM-400FL-IMP


yah with the coupon they give you 121 with 18 off becomes 103 and i dont know what shipping is..but to canada was 35 something.. so it ended up 140 or so for me and 40 for customs.. 180 its still worth every penny


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

I have the Ravello, and it does not hold anywhere close to 300.

like he has said it might hold 200.

I like it though. It looks nice, and works well..
:ss:tu


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

The footlocker is very nice as well. Holds alot more. The only complaint I have heard from my customers is that it is pretty deep, so depending on how you store the cigars, it can be a pain to get to the ones on the bottom.

Dave


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

SouthsideCigar said:


> The footlocker is very nice as well. Holds alot more. The only complaint I have heard from my customers is that it is pretty deep, so depending on how you store the cigars, it can be a pain to get to the ones on the bottom.
> 
> Dave


This is the exact reason that I didn't get the footlocker. I have been more than happy with my Treasure Dome. Thanks again Ron. :tu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats where you put the boxs for long term aging.. everything that can do with a bit of aging.. you stick down there.. =] the two upper trays are good for your regular singles.. and ontop of the aging sticks is where you put your nomal boxs for regular smoking..


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

r-ice, 
That makes sense, it just seems an awkward design as you still have to pull everyhting out to see whats at the bottom.
Either way, Dusty, if you don't want to wait for imperfect or c-bid (although I understand if you do, they have great deals when available), I would be more than happy to work with you and see what I can do for you. Give me a call or PM if you want to discuss.

Dave


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

r-ice said:


> Thats where you put the boxs for long term aging.. everything that can do with a bit of aging.. you stick down there.. =] the two upper trays are good for your regular singles.. and ontop of the aging sticks is where you put your nomal boxs for regular smoking..


Boxes will fit in the bottom of the footlocker? If so, about how many?


----------



## Dusty (Dec 17, 2007)

SouthsideCigar said:


> The footlocker is very nice as well. Holds alot more. The only complaint I have heard from my customers is that it is pretty deep, so depending on how you store the cigars, it can be a pain to get to the ones on the bottom.
> 
> Dave


Ya I like the footlocker but I'm already using a cooler for aging and that's what's kept me from pulling the trigger on the footlocker. There's a treasure dome on cbid right now so I'll see how that goes. Depending on how it ends up I might shoot you a PM about the 10% off offer. Thanks.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Treasure Dome, particularly good if you have lots of singles because of all the dividers and trays. I had three, all full at one time ofcourse, all the gorillas who now have them have said they love them. :2


----------



## scroggers (Nov 12, 2007)

I actually have both of these humidors. (I really need a cabinet) and I like the treasure dome better. It gives you more flexibility to store singles and keep them seperated. The ravello is nice but better for storing alot of the same cigar.Good luck with whatever you decide!:tu


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

rack04 said:


> Boxes will fit in the bottom of the footlocker? If so, about how many?


Rack,
The footlocker is roughly 17" w x 12" d, so that should give you a good idea of how boxes would fit depending on the box size.
It is 16 1/2" tall, with about 5" - 6" taken up for the 2 trays, so you have about 10" - 11" of hight for boxes

Dave


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

SouthsideCigar said:


> Rack,
> The footlocker is roughly 17" w x 12" d, so that should give you a good idea of how boxes would fit depending on the box size.
> It is 16 1/2" tall, with about 5" - 6" taken up for the 2 trays, so you have about 10" - 11" of hight for boxes
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the info. I'll have to do some measuring when I get home.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Huh, I had no idea that the Treasure Dome had such intricate innards. It definitely sounds like a convenient setup.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

My advice is go bigger


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

I have the Ravello. I like it alot. I got it on sale a couple years ago from Atlantic for $99.

Here are some good prices on new (not flawed) from Atlantic...

Ravello = $119.95
http://www.atlanticcigar.com/ravellohumidor.html

Dome = $179.95
http://www.atlanticcigar.com/ebebwodo.html

Or if you want to get serious... a 1200 count 70 inch tall cabinet = $699
http://www.atlanticcigar.com/ha20cahu.html


----------



## Donatom3 (Mar 27, 2008)

The Ravello appears to be the same one that's called "El Diablo" at CI. I have the "El Diablo" and I think it's a great humidor. Hold's humidity very well, those accessory drawers are great to have, and it looks much better in person.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

I ordered the treasure dome (just shipped out from CB today). I'm going to put a parrot on top and scream "YARRRRR" all day


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

357,
The second link is for the Zebrano Dome, not the Treasure Dome. The Z Dome is smaller but the wood is more specialized and it is actually more expensive than the Treasure Dome.

Treasure Dome $149
Ravello $119

I can do 10% off on these as well.

Dave


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

I have the same exact treasure dome in that same exact color lol!

I love it, I have nothing but a singles so it's perfect for me, huge and heavy but well built.
I can post up pics if you want? the outside is a little dusty since I haven't opened it much in the past month...other than to check the humidity.

btw, if you pick it up at that price..you are damn lucky! I bought mines for around $275 back in 06'


----------



## Dusty (Dec 17, 2007)

Even Steven said:


> I have the same exact treasure dome in that same exact color lol!
> 
> I love it, I have nothing but a singles so it's perfect for me, huge and heavy but well built.
> I can post up pics if you want? the outside is a little dusty since I haven't opened it much in the past month...other than to check the humidity.
> ...


Hey pictures would be great if that's not too much of a problem. I'd really like to see just how much space the inside has.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

SouthsideCigar said:


> 357,
> The second link is for the Zebrano Dome, not the Treasure Dome. The Z Dome is smaller but the wood is more specialized and it is actually more expensive than the Treasure Dome.
> 
> Treasure Dome $149
> ...


Thanks. I noticed the finish looked different, but I didn't realize it was smaller and more expensive. I think I need to add your site to my favs.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I have the Treasure Dome and I would say it holds about 50 cigars in the 2 trays and over 100 in the bottom. I love mind, it has an excellent seal and looks damned good. I also bought mine off cbid for probably about $110 incl. shipping a year ago.


----------

